
Top bottled water brands are contaminated with plastic particles, study finds - pmoriarty
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/03/15/world/science-health-world/top-bottled-water-brands-contaminated-plastic-particles-study-finds/
======
andor
Better reporting with links:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/mar/15/micropla...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/mar/15/microplastics-
found-in-more-than-90-of-bottled-water-study-says)

The study was commissioned by Orb Media, who have more information on
methodology and the full lab report: [https://orbmedia.org/stories/plus-
plastic](https://orbmedia.org/stories/plus-plastic)

------
dzink
I used to buy a lot of water and can taste the plastic. Large multi-gallon
jugs are the worst. Volume packaged small bottles can be bad too. If you
wonder what to look for - drill a hole in a plastic bottle (had to, since the
lid wasn’t opening) and look at at your own risk taste the water afterwards.
You won’t forget the taste and will be able to detect it elsewhere. With BPA
causing estrogen surges, it can be valuable to have some kind of detection
mechanism, especially at conferences and events.

------
skookumchuck
I drink tap water instead because the minerals are not filtered out of it.

~~~
urmish
Unfortunately it is not suited for drinking everywhere, even with a passive
water filter.

------
calvinbhai
looks like a subtle ad for San Pellegrino water (has the least, hence assumed
to be the safest)

------
aaronbrethorst
Most important line in the article, by far: (edit: if you happen to live in
much of Europe, Japan, Canada, or the United States, among other places, like
I do)

 _“Tap water, by and large, is much safer than bottled water,” said Mason._

~~~
nopinsight
How about lead in old pipes in parts of the city where the water might pass
through? Lead seems more dangerous than plastic particles.

Any way to filter lead out with certainty?

~~~
pistoriusp
> Whataboutism (also known as whataboutery) is a variant of the tu quoque
> logical fallacy that attempts to discredit an opponent's position by
> charging them with hypocrisy without directly refuting or disproving their
> argument, which is particularly associated with Soviet and Russian
> propaganda.When criticisms were leveled at the Soviet Union, the Soviet
> response would be "What about..." followed by an event in the Western world.

~~~
mort96
I'm not a big fan of accusing people of whataboutism in general, but in this
case, it's not even relevant. Your parent comment asked, "Ok, bottled water
has plastic in it. I know that some tap water goes through lead pipes. Is tap
water going through lead pipes still more healthy than bottled water with
plastic in it?"

The question was a very reasonable one, and just happened to contain the
phrase "what about".

~~~
pistoriusp
Yeah, you're right. I understood their question differently as I brought along
a defensive stance from a previous discussion.

------
John_KZ
>“It’s more urgent now than ever before to make plastic water bottles a thing
of the past.”

Great way to end good research with retarded political statements. What
exactly will replace plastic bottles?

~~~
taneq
Maybe we could build some kind of system of pipes which would convey potable
water from a central treatment facility out to homes and offices?

~~~
vkou
But where exactly is the end-game profit in that? I'm not seeing how this idea
could grow to be the next Uber.

Maybe if you had an app with a social or sharing economy component?

